# New Member Shout out!!



## csisco (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello to all , call me Sisco as I hate my first name!! I am a plastic model builder since age 8 and I'm 50 now. I think I'm getting the hang of it now!? I am also a former Marine Artilleryman, MD ANG Loadmaster AND a retired USAF Reserve Air Refueling Operator with almost 4300 hours flying time. 8) Yes you might say I get bored easily OR that I've had a diversified career!?! I do have a wealth of military aviation knowledge, travel experiance and plain old tall tales!! I am self proclaimed P51 fanatic and 332nd FG history buff. That's the Red Tails from Tuskegee Alabama, known as the "Tuskegee Airmen" . I have had the distinct honor of having known several of the original members from WWII. I can be opinionated, but never derisive. I do try to keep my coments and crticisms positive and constructive. I look forward to talking shop with all of you. Email me anytime about anything Aviation related!!

Carl Sisco
TSgt / USAFR Retired


----------



## Velius (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Sisco! Guess, I'll be the first to welcome you to the site!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 20, 2008)

G'day mate nice to have you here.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Sisco. Enjoy the place... we all do ! Hey ! Where's
home ?

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

G'day Sisco, Welcome aboard, mate!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2008)

Howdee, y'all! Welcome, Sisco!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## seesul (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## jay8659 (Jul 21, 2008)

hey sisco ex army 6 years served disabled vet confined to a power chair my mos was 64 c 10 hvy trk driver i hauled tanks of every type. question is there online cfs2 combat here thx for your time


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome. It sure sounds like you will be able to jump right in and lend your experience to many conversations here. Also, feel free to tell us some stories. We love the stories!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome Sisco to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome fellas....from the Swede in a kilt....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Greetings from Poland!


----------

